# I just bought my first python



## Cam671 (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi guys

New to the forum and this is my first post. I've recently bought my first snake (Stimson) and I'm enjoying it so much. Feeding and handling great, I do tho have a few questions.

1. Is she actually a Stimson? I've realised I can't really tell if she is a Stimson or a spotted.

2. What is her colour called?

Thanks in advance, happy to be apart of this community.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 7, 2017)

Going by the markings in pic 1 (just looking on my phone), it looks like a blonde phase spotted python however there is a lot of natural variation within both species. The more i look at it, it does look like a Stimsons... Someone more experienced will be able to confirm the species for you.
Here's my blonde spotted...


Here's my Stimsons...


----------



## SpottedPythons (Nov 7, 2017)

Looks like a stimmie. Can't really tell you what makes it different, but I've looked at a lot of stimmies and macs and there's just that _something _that makes it look different from a spotted and more like a stimmie.


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 7, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, and the world of reptile keeping.
Not sure if anyone is going to be able to give a definitive answer.


----------



## Cam671 (Nov 12, 2017)

Thanks for the response guys, yeah it's ok if I can't get a definitive answer I was just curious. What is everyone feeding mine is 2ys and the guys I got her from were feeding her 2 hopper nice a week. I feel like she could eat just one adult nice a week?


----------



## Tarron (Nov 12, 2017)

I feed my 2 and half year old stimmy a hopper rat once a week. But I might do once every 9-10 days


----------



## Cam671 (Nov 13, 2017)

So it is enough food, just want to make sure I'm not under feeding


----------



## Tarron (Nov 13, 2017)

Cam671 said:


> So it is enough food, just want to make sure I'm not under feeding


I would feed her a adult mice every week to 10 days. An adult mice is the kinda the same as a hopper rat.


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 13, 2017)

With antaresias, it is very easy to over feed, so don't be concerned about under feeding. As long as your python is looking healthy, keep doing what you're doing. I'd even suggest a weaner to small rat, and then start spreading the feeds out to fortnightly or even monthly.


----------



## mikegerighty (Jan 13, 2018)

Screwed now once you buy one gonna want another and another it's contagious good luck

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 13, 2018)

Stimson's. (Well 90% sure which is probably as sure as you can be going on a photo). If the breeder says its a stimmie, its a stimmie until proven otherwise in my mind.


----------

